# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج برنامج WI-FI APPLICATION S605/S3

## لهلوبة الشرق

* WI-FI APPLICATION S605/S3*    If you re tired of clicking around trying different Wi-Fi connections to  find one that works You want WeFi . WeFi is software loaded onto your  laptop or mobile device. It automatically detects and qualifies all  Wi-Fi access points within range and connects you to the spot with the  best Internet connection. If the WeFi software detects a new access  point, it allows you to be the first to map it.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

